# Non-stink bait?



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

This is just to satisfy my curiousity. Has anyone ever made a sort of doughball type of bait for catfish that wouldn't gag a maggot? I was just thinking that it would be fun to make sort of maybe a cheese bait or something just to experiment. I would want something that would keep in the fridge and not get me into divorce court.


----------



## Whiskerhunter (Sep 24, 2009)

Play, play, play. Cats will eat dang near anything. Hell, I got a buddy who swears by chicken breast marinated in strawberry jello. I am mainly a shrimp man mysself, as when I am done I get to eat the leftover bait  . The biggest key is to make sure it has a scent of some sort.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

There are a lot of dough balls that you can make out there. Cats and carp like sweets too. Try using your dough recipe but add sweet corn, yams, pineapple etc.. it all gives off a smell and it is actually kind of pleasant and it works for the most part. Can't compete with shad or cut bait IMO but it works well on channels.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

a friend of mine was fishing in the TCBA catfish club tournament this past saturday and put on some sweet corn to try to catch carp "a odd fish" for the odd fish pot and he landed 2 decent sized channel cats on sweet corn !!! It is not messy and now i know it works !!!!


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

tcba1987 said:


> a friend of mine was fishing in the TCBA catfish club tournament this past saturday and put on some sweet corn to try to catch carp "a odd fish" for the odd fish pot and he landed 2 decent sized channel cats on sweet corn !!! It is not messy and now i know it works !!!!


I caught a channel cat earlier this year at Stonelick, while trying to catch some of the trout that the ODNR stocked in there. No trout but a nice 4 pound channel.


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

catfish do not like stinkbaits IMO


----------



## sploosh56 (Dec 31, 2008)

theguy said:


> catfish do not like stinkbaits IMO


totally agreed


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

theguy said:


> catfish do not like stinkbaits IMO


I would agree with that as well. I have caught channels on the commercially made stink baits and I have also caught them on many dough recipes that I have made...stinky and not. However chicken liver has out fished them by far for me...and again cut shad and skipjack have been the ultimate bait.


----------



## fishdealer04 (Aug 27, 2006)

Oh yeah and dont over look the basic nightcrawler....cats love them too!!!!!!!


----------



## FISHIN216 (Mar 18, 2009)

I prefer fresh raw shrimp. seems as soon as it starts stinking the cats stop eating it. and last outing caught a 6 pound channel on a single emerald shiner


----------

